# 1st time shotgun owner questions



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

A lady at work just bought her 14yr son his first shot gun. He has never shot a gun . Maybe a BB gun . She asked me about a course he could take to learn about guns and gun safety. I am sure he will get into hunting sometime , for now he is showing interest in trap shooting . Is the hunter safety course the route to go ?? Is there any other classes out there ???, I think he needs more of a introduction class to guns and how to handle one first . Your thoughts ?????????


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

You should try to contact your local gun club and see if the they any classes. Alot of the club have private lessons, and might have group lessons.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

We teach a lot of gun safety in the class. It would definitely be a start for him. Have her sign him up for a class and then take him out to the trap range and do some mentoring on your own. Have him observe the etiquette on the range. When he is ready he can take some more classes. NRA offers basic shotgun couses, but they are hard to come by. Have fun and good luck.

Here is a link to ODOW Hunter Education classes
http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/hunting/huntered/default.htm


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

hey Mike, there is a gun/sportsmans club on 224 just west of the circle that has a great program for the kids. Guns, bows, trap shoot, even a rifle range and some fishing info. They hold the event in August every year. I'll get more info if you're interested. The club is right next to the old fireworks place. I took my daughter out there for a few years in a row. It's all free for the kids. They have it on a Saturday in August and even feed the kids and parents hot dogs for lunch. Good training from certified people.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

BIG THANKS to all for the help

kparrott154 
called local gun club ,but number is disconnected . I will stop by

toxic
It's nice to have a inside scoop on the classes . I'm sure this is a class he will be taking soon . Being a old guy i have never taken them . Not saying a old guy shouldn't .

Wominator
This place sounds great . Yes i would like more information . Is August the soonest it's offered ??


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

They only hold this event once a year. We got the details last night at our meeting. August 4th 8:00 - 4:30. They only take 35 kids so he will need to call and register to get in. I can send you the number if you want to pass it along. There is another similar outing for kids on June 10. This one is put on by Ohio Sportsman League located in south Akron........... Jacoby Rd. Give me a couple days and I will get numbers for both.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

mirrocraft mike said:


> toxic
> It's nice to have a inside scoop on the classes . I'm sure this is a class he will be taking soon . Being a old guy i have never taken them . Not saying a old guy shouldn't .


You would be surprised by the number of guys that call for a class in July. They are putting in for an out of state permit and they find out that particular state requires a hunter ed class. I always recommend the fathers/mothers who come to our class that they take the class because of that and if for no reason at all, just for the safeties sake. If you look at statistics. Look at the number of hunter related shootings. Most are done by hunters in their mid 30's to late 40's. As we get older we tend to get complacent and "think" we know everything. So we are never to old to learn. Please sign you both up. I know you will not regret it.


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

We have a youth trap club at Copley trap range. There are 2 groups of kids middle school and high school. They just started the program for this year,they shoot several "school" competitions as well as state and nationals. I will try to add a link here so you can have more information, they do shoot practice on saturday mornings as well as registered shoots now. They always have instructors at the range,to help new or beggining shooters. There is a link for Copley trap club at the site.

www.chipptrapclub.org


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Toxic,
I also teach hunter ed. DOW tells us that the more people we can certify the bigger the budget will be next year. I guess it goes by number of individuals taking the courses, so push those parents/class lurkers to take the test.

Another note. The Home study course of hunter Ed has more hands on gun safety than the regular course. Have the youngster or his parent check out both options.
Huntinbull


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Huntinbull said:


> Toxic,
> I also teach hunter ed. DOW tells us that the more people we can certify the bigger the budget will be next year. I guess it goes by number of individuals taking the courses, so push those parents/class lurkers to take the test.
> 
> Huntinbull


It all about the numbers. I was told one time that the state gets reimbursed from the feds on the numbers that we push through. And did you also know that DOW gets reimbursed for the hours we teach?  

By the way COOL avatar!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Im okay with that. Its my triple volunteer attitude. LOL Anyway, I do it to make the sport safer, to help kids get started, and to be a part of passing on my heritage. You ever do a Home Study Completion course? Im wanting to help with one or two before running my own, but not many instructors that I know run them.
Huntinbull


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Huntinbull said:


> Im okay with that. Its my triple volunteer attitude. LOL Anyway, I do it to make the sport safer, to help kids get started, and to be a part of passing on my heritage. You ever do a Home Study Completion course? Im wanting to help with one or two before running my own, but not many instructors that I know run them.
> Huntinbull


I wish I could help you out, but we do not run the home study at our club. I guess we are old fashion. Call the instructor hotline. They should get you a list of instructors in your County that do the home study. I am sure someone can help you out. 

I'm like you, I've been teaching it for 18 years now and I still love teaching it. It guys like us that keep the heritage going. I also volunteer for the Women in the outdoors and Jake's Day. Good luck with it.


----------

